# Ορθή χρήση του ενωτικού σε εκφράσεις (ζεύγη λέξεων που συνεκφέρονται)



## Zazula (May 12, 2008)

Ο Τριανταφυλλίδης γράφει στην §106 της Γραμματικής του:
"Μερικοί χρησιμοποιούν χωρίς ανάγκη το ενωτικό και ανάμεσα σε ζευγάρια από λέξεις, τις ίδιες, όμοιες ή που σχετίζονται στενά: _φορές φορές, ίσια ίσια, όπως όπως, περπατούσαν δυο δυο, μαζεύτηκαν πέντ' έξι, μέρα νύχτα, σύρτα φέρτα, ώρα την ώρα, πέρα για πέρα, το σύρε κι έλα_."

Η Ιορδανίδου (Πατάκης, 1999) σημειώνει στη σελ. 30 (τα δε παραδείγματα που παραθέτει είναι ατόφια εκείνα του Τριανταφυλλίδη):
"Είναι περιττή η χρήση του ενωτικού σε εκφράσεις όπου επαναλαμβάνεται μία λέξη ή παρατάσσονται δύο όμοια μέρη του λόγου."

Όσον αφορά τα "ώρα την ώρα", "πέρα για/ως πέρα" και "σύρε κι έλα", συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι τυχόν χρήση ενωτικού είναι λανθασμένη - τη σύνδεση εδώ την κάνουν τα _την_, _για_, _ως_, _κι_ (και δεν απαιτείται περαιτέρω δηλωτικό της σύνδεσης).

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι οι πολλές και συχνές περιπτώσεις των ζευγών όμοιων ή παρόμοιων λέξεων που συνθέτουν μία έκφραση με το δικό της νόημα. Εγώ εκεί το ενωτικό το βάζω, και το ζητώ και στο style guide του οίκου μου. Ιδού λοιπόν ο αντίλογος στον Τριανταφυλλίδη, όπου στηρίζω κι εγώ τη δική μου τοποθέτηση:

1. ΛΝΕΓ (1998), λήμμα _ενωτικό_:
"Συνδέει δύο λέξεις, οι οποίες συνεκφέρονται δημιουργώντας μια νέα λεξική μονάδα, λ.χ. στις λέξεις [...] _γύρω-γύρω_."
"(Χρησιμοποιείται) στην ένωση (σύνδεση) γλωσσικών στοιχείων (λέξεων, συνθέτων), για να δηλωθεί ότι υφίσταται κάποια διαφορετική σχέση μεταξύ τους, σχέση τονικής ενότητας (σύνθεσης, χαλαρής σύνθεσης, οιονεί λέξεως, φραστικής λέξης κ.λπ.): [...] _άνω-κάτω, σιγά-σιγά_.

2. ΛΣΓ (2004), λήμμα _ενωτικό_: Το μόνο παράδειγμα χρήσης ενωτικού που δίνεται, είναι το _γύρω-γύρω_.

3. Κριαράς (1995), λήμμα _ενωτικό_:
"(Σημειώνεται) ανάμεσα σε λέξεις αντίθετες που συνεκφέρονται (λ.χ. _πρωί-βράδι_)."

Τα λεξικά του Κέντρου σε λήμματα όπου εμφανίζονται οι επίμαχες εκφράσεις (ζεύγη λέξεων που συνεκφέρονται), όπως π.χ. _ίσα-ίσα, όπως-όπως, δυο-δυο, όσο-όσο, πότε-πότε, πλάι-πλάι, σιγά-σιγά, χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι, μέρα-νύχτα_, είναι συνεπές στη χρήση τού ενωτικού σε όλες τους. Το ΛΚΝ από την άλλη, δεν το χρησιμοποιεί σε καμία από αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, ακολουθώντας τη Γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη.

Εσείς τι λέτε (και τι πράττετε);


----------



## cythere (May 12, 2008)

> Το πρόβλημά μου είναι οι πολλές και συχνές περιπτώσεις των ζευγών όμοιων ή παρόμοιων λέξεων που συνθέτουν μία έκφραση με το δικό της νόημα. Εγώ εκεί το ενωτικό το βάζω...



Zazula, douze points, twelve points! Συμφωνώ πέρα για πέρα με τα παραπάνω τόσο για τις όμοιες/παρόμοιες λέξεις, όσο και για τα "ώρα την ώρα", "πέρα για/ως πέρα" και "σύρε κι έλα" κ.τ.λ.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2008)

Σε εκφράσεις όπως το «πέρα ως πέρα» δεν ξέρω αν βάζανε ποτέ ενωτικά, αλλά σήμερα δεν το κάνει κανένας θέμα. Και τα λεξικά του Κέντρου και όλοι μας γράφουμε «πέρα ως πέρα» (και η μόνη διαφοροποίηση είναι στο αν θα βάλουμε τόνο στο «ως» ή όχι). Στην περίπτωση που έχουμε ζεύγη λέξεων, τα θεωρεί λάθος ο διορθωτής του Word σαν λανθασμένη επανάληψη λέξης και υπογραμμίζει τη δεύτερη (τα θέλει κι αυτός σαν ξέχωρες «λεξικές μονάδες»). Οπότε: «γύρω γύρω όλοι» το ΛΚΝ, «γύρω-γύρω όλοι» το ΛΝΕΓ, με πρόταση για αλλαγή της ορθογραφίας σε «γύρο-γύρο όλοι». Και γιατί όχι, λέω εγώ, σε «γύρο-γύρο-όλοι», να ακόμα μια λεξική μονάδα. Πρέπει να αποφασίσουμε τι ακριβώς αποτελεί λεξική μονάδα. Ο «φακός επαφής» είναι λεξική μονάδα; Θέλει κι αυτός ενωτικό; Σε τι διαφέρει το «άνω κάτω» από το «πέρα ως πέρα»;

Γράφει ο Κριαράς:
Σωστό είναι να γράφομε λίγο-πολύ (εδώ υπόκειται, νοείται: λίγο ή πολύ). Πρέπει όμως να γράφομε σιγά σιγά, λίγο λίγο, αργά αργά χωρίς ενωτικό, γιατί εδώ δεν υπόκειται παράλειψη λέξης· δηλώνεται επίταση του νοήματος της λέξης, γι' αυτό και επαναλαμβάνεται.

Μπορεί να τα παρακολουθήσει ο κόσμος όλα αυτά; Βάζει ενωτικό σε όλα και ησυχάζει. Ή το βγάζει απ' όλα.

Εγώ βάζω όσο γίνεται λιγότερα ενωτικά, μόνο όπου χρειάζεται να βοηθήσει την κατανόηση. Για να καταλάβεις, Zaz, νιώθω τον πειρασμό να το καταργήσω και από το «κράτος μέλος», αλλά να το κρατήσω στη γενική, του «κράτους-μέλους», να μη νομίζει ο άλλος (ποιος άλλος; ποιος τρελός;) ότι το «μέλους» είναι καμιά γενική αντικειμενική του «κράτους».

Όμως, τα πειράματα στα φόρουμ, στις δουλειές η επίσημη γραμματική και, αν ο εκδότης είναι περίεργος, μπορεί να πάω και με τα δικά του νερά. _Μπορεί_.


----------



## Zazula (May 12, 2008)

Ο Κριαράς, όπως ανέφερα κι εγώ, το χρησιμοποιεί μόνο στα ζεύγη που απαρτίζονται από αντίθετα. Δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι όμως τη λογική του σχετικά με το έαν λείπει λέξη ή όχι. Εντάξει, στα _πλάι πλάι, λίγο λίγο, δυο δυο, σιγά σιγά_ έχουμε επίταση του νοήματος. Αλλά στα _όσο-όσο, ίσα-ίσα_ και σε μερικά άλλα, οπωσδήποτε δεν μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για επίταση, μιας και πρόκειται για ιδιωματική φράση.



nickel said:


> Aν ο εκδότης είναι περίεργος, μπορεί να πάω και με τα δικά του νερά. _Μπορεί_.


Ο περίεργος εκδότης είναι περίεργος πότε θα βγει ένας ultimate οδηγός σχετικά μ' όλα ετούτα, να τον υιοθετήσει μονορούφι και να ησυχάσει κι αυτός κι εκείνοι που ταλαιπωρεί.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Ο περίεργος εκδότης είναι περίεργος πότε θα βγει ένας ultimate οδηγός σχετικά μ' όλα ετούτα, να τον υιοθετήσει μονορούφι και να ησυχάσει κι αυτός κι εκείνοι που ταλαιπωρεί.



Δεν υπάρχουν ultimate οδηγοί. Εδώ η εκκλησία μας έχει κάνει εφτά, ξερωγώ, οικουμενικές συνόδους και οικουμενικό οδηγό ακόμα δεν έχει βγάλει. Και μάλιστα για ένα θέμα στο οποίο υποτίθεται ότι υπάρχει μία και απόλυτη αλήθεια.


----------



## Alexandra (May 12, 2008)

Κατάλαβα, κύριε Nickel. Κολλήσαμε "ξερωγώ" από τον κύριο Sarant.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Κατάλαβα, κύριε Nickel. Κολλήσαμε "ξερωγώ" από τον κύριο Sarant.


Όχι, είναι κατ' αναλογίαν του «ρε γαμώτο» της Πατουλίδου/Πατουλίδη.


----------



## Zazula (May 12, 2008)

Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι "ξερωγώ" σημαίνει "αφαιρώ, τρυγώ τις ρώγες".


----------



## anef (Jun 19, 2008)

Βλέπω να χρησιμοποιείται πολύ το ενωτικό και με το 'μη' π.χ. μη-πραγματικό, μη-γραμματικό κλπ. Αυτό στηρίζεται κάπου ή είναι μεταφορά του αγγλικού 'non-...'; Γιατί στις γραμματικές που κοίταξα (Holton-Mackridge-Philippaki και Τριανταφυλλίδη) δεν υπάρχουν σχετικά παραδείγματα.
Επίσης, στα ευρωπαϊκά κείμενα με ποια λογική δεν μπαίνει ενωτικό στο 'κράτος-μέλος'; Θεωρείται ότι δεν χρειάζεται επειδή είναι πολύ γνωστός συνδυασμός; Δύο ουσιαστικά το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο στην ονοματική δεν θα 'πρεπε κάπως να δηλωθεί ότι συνδέονται; Ή όχι;


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2008)

Τι καλή που είσαι! Είναι ένα θέμα που ήθελα οπωσδήποτε να συζητήσουμε.

Λοιπόν, στα αγγλικά μπορεί να έχουμε non-alcoholic και όλα τα όμοια που εμφανίζονται με ενωτικό και μας μπερδεύουν, αλλά στα ελληνικά δεν βάζουμε *ποτέ ενωτικό μετά το μη*. _Μη αλκοολούχα_.

Από την άλλη, όσο διαδεδομένο και να είναι ένα παραθετικό σύνθετο σαν το _κράτος-μέλος_, το ενωτικό πρέπει να μένει γιατί δείχνει πολύ αστείο στη γενική πτώση το _κράτους μέλους_ (μπορείτε να σκεφτείτε κάποιο πιο αστείο παράδειγμα;).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2008)

Α, καλά, τώρα με τα παραθετικά σύνθετα την κάναμε την τύχη μας... Πού αρχίζει και πού τελειώνει η οικογένεια των παραθετικών συνθέτων που χρήζουν ενωτικού; Διότι πώς θα γνωρίζουμε εμείς ποιες φράσεις έχουν ήδη καθιερωθεί χωρίς ενωτικό;


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2008)

Ας τα μεταφέρω κι εδώ, να βρίσκονται:
*
Παραθετικά σύνθετα (π.σ.)*

Σημειώνουμε ενωτικό στα παραθετικά σύνθετα.
Με τον όρο αυτό εννοούμε το λεξικό ονοματικό σύνολο που αποτελείται από δύο ομοιόπτωτα ουσιαστικά που παρατάσσονται. Π.χ.:
_ταξίδι-αστραπή, πλοίο-φάντασμα, επιστολή-καταγγελία_.
(Υπάρχουν όμως φράσεις που αποτελούνται μεν από δυο ομοιόπτωτα ουσιαστικά τα οποία παρατάσσονται, αλλά έχουν πια καθιερωθεί χωρίς ενωτικό: _μέση δαχτυλίδι, γέννημα θρέμμα, τύχη βουνό, δάκρυα βροχή, σκοτάδι πίσσα_.)
Πρόκειται για ένα σχηματισμό δύο ουσιαστικών που αποτελεί μία συντακτική ενότητα, έχει μια ιδιαίτερη σημασιολογική αξία και μπορεί ως σύνολο να αποδώσει μια αυτόνομη ιδιότητα σ’ ένα ουσιαστικό. Π.χ.: _Αυτή η λέξη είναι λέξη-κλειδί._
Ανήκει κατά κάποιον τρόπο σε μια χαμηλότερη βαθμίδα ενότητας από ό,τι τα μονολεκτικά σύνθετα.

Σύμφωνα με την Αναστασιάδη-Συμεωνίδη («Η νεολογία στην κοινή νεοελληνική», ΑΠΘ, 1986), ανάλογα με τη συντακτική σχέση των δύο όρων του π.σ., διακρίνουμε τις εξής τέσσερις κατηγορίες:

*α. Με σχέση κατηγορουμένου*
Όσα παραλείπουν το συνδετικό ρήμα «είναι», όπου το δεύτερο συστατικό του π.σ. λειτουργεί συντακτικά ως κατηγορούμενο του πρώτου συστατικού.
_αστυνομικός-μάρτυρας κατηγορίας_ (αστυνομικός που είναι μάρτυρας κατηγορίας), _νησί-φρούριο, βιβλίο-ντοκουμέντο, επιστολή-καταγγελία, αυτοκίνητο-ψυγείο, καναπές-κρεβάτι, κράτος-μέλος_.
Σ’ αυτά τα π.σ. ο β΄ όρος εξαρτάται ως προς τον αριθμό από τον α΄ όρο: _των αστυνομικών-μαρτύρων κατηγορίας_ αλλά όχι υποχρεωτικά ως προς την πτώση: _του αυτοκινήτου-ψυγείου_ αλλά _του καναπέ-κρεβάτι_.

*β. Με μεταφορική σχέση*
Σε όσα π.σ. υπονοείται μεταξύ των δύο όρων ένας τρίτος κοινός όρος που επιτρέπει μια σύγκριση, η οποία όμως δεν εξωτερικεύεται.
Ο άνθρωπος «πετά» / το πουλί πετά = _ο άνθρωπος-πουλί_, το ταξίδι ήταν πολύ σύντομο / η αστραπή είναι πολύ «σύντομη» = _ταξίδι-αστραπή_, _παιδί-θαύμα, νόμος-πλαίσιο, πλοίο-φάντασμα, λέξη-κλειδί _κ.ά.
Οι δύο όροι αυτών των π.σ. είναι ανεξάρτητοι ως προς το γένος (_λύση-μπάλωμα_), ενώ ως προς τον αριθμό και την πτώση δεν είναι υποχρεωτική η συμφωνία των δύο όρων:
_του νόμου-πλαίσιο, του παιδιού-θαύμα, του θεσμού-μπαμπούλα, τα παιδιά-θαύματα_ αλλά: _τα λεωφορεία-καρμανιόλα_.

*γ. Με σχέση συμπληρώματος*
Σε όσα π.σ. ο β΄ όρος αποτελεί συμπλήρωμα του α΄, με την έννοια ότι λειτουργεί συντακτικά ως αντικείμενο ή ως εμπρόθετος προσδιορισμός στον α΄ όρο. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση υπονοείται ανάμεσα στους δύο όρους ένα μεταβατικό ρήμα: _στοιχείο-_(που προκαλεί / δημιουργεί) _έκπληξη_, _πωλήσεις-_(που έκαναν) _ρεκόρ_. Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση το στοιχείο που παραλείπεται και συνδέει συντακτικά τα δύο ουσιαστικά είναι μια πρόθεση: _ομιλία-_(με) _συζήτηση_, _σεμινάριο-_(με) _συζήτηση_.
Αυτά τα παραθετικά σύνθετα υπάρχει κίνδυνος να θεωρηθούν, λανθασμένα, ότι χαρακτηρίζονται από συμπλεκτική σχέση (δηλαδή: ομιλία και συζήτηση). Αυτό που τα διακρίνει όμως από τα π.σ. της τέταρτης κατηγορίας είναι ότι ο α΄ όρος είναι ο βασικός και ο β΄ απλώς τον προσδιορίζει. Αντίθετα, στα π.σ. με συμπλεκτική σχέση οι δύο όροι είναι ισοδύναμοι.
Ως προς τον αριθμό και την πτώση ο β΄ όρος είναι ανεξάρτητος από τον α΄.

*δ. Με συμπλεκτική σχέση*
Σε όσα π.σ. παραλείπεται ανάμεσα στους δύο όρους ο συμπλεκτικός σύνδεσμος «και»:
_(συνάντηση) Έβερτ-(και) Μητσοτάκη, (σιδηροδρομική γραμμή) Θεσ/νίκης-(και) Κων/πολης, (αγώνας) ΠΑΟΚ-(και) ΑΕΚ, (σχέσεις) Βορρά-(και) Νότου, (χώρα) φιλική-(και) συμμαχική, (μείγμα) θείου-(και) φωσφόρου_.
Λόγω της συμπλεκτικής συντακτικής τους σχέσης, οι δύο όροι συμφωνούν απαραίτητα μεταξύ τους ως προς τον αριθμό και την πτώση, τα οποία στη συνέχεια καθορίζονται από το ουσιαστικό που προσδιορίζουν. Έτσι, αν οι δύο όροι είναι κοινά ουσιαστικά, μπαίνουν σε γενική: _(μείγμα) θείου-φωσφόρου._ Αν είναι επίθετα, συμφωνούν κατά γένος, αριθμό και πτώση με το προσδιοριζόμενο ουσιαστικό: _του απελευθερωτικού-αντιαποικιακού (κινήματος)_. Τέλος, αν το π.σ. είναι ρηματικό, υπάρχει συμφωνία των όρων του ως προς τον αριθμό με το «υποκείμενό» του: _παρουσιάζει-συντονίζει (ο δείνα δημοσιογράφος)_.

Το παραπάνω κείμενο αναδημοσιεύεται από τον _Οδηγό της νεοελληνικής γλώσσας_ (επιμ. Άννας Ιορδανίδου, εκδ. Πατάκη).
Οι παραπάνω κανόνες δεν είναι απαράβατοι. Π.χ. το «του νόμου-πλαισίου» είναι πολύ πιο συνηθισμένο από το «του νόμου-πλαίσιο». Προτείνω, όταν προβληματιζόμαστε, να κάνουμε κι ένα ψάξιμο στον Γκούγκλη για να βλέπουμε και την άποψη της «αγοράς».

Σχετική βιβλιογραφία:
Οι διάφορες δημοσιεύσεις της κ. Ζωής Γαβριηλίδου για τα «πολυλεκτικά παραθετικά σύνθετα»
http://utopia.duth.gr/~zgabriil/DIM.htm
καθώς και το βιβλίο της με τον κ. Θανάση Νάκα «Δημοσιογραφία και Nεολογία».
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_civ_31374_14/02/2006_173648


----------



## anef (Jun 19, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, μου λύσατε πολλές απορίες ταυτόχρονα:)


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2008)

Σε μια ανταλλαγή μηνυμάτων στο διαδίκτυο έγραψα σε φίλους τη φράση «διαβάστε μια μια» ή «δείτε μια μια…» και δέχτηκα διπλή επίθεση. Η μία με μάλωσε που δεν ένωσα τα δύο αριθμητικά «μια-μια», ο άλλος που δεν έγραψα «μία μία» (ή «μία-μία»).

Είπαμε εδώ ότι κάποιοι (ΛΝΕΓ, Σταματάκος) βάζουν ενωτικό σ’ αυτές τις παραθέσεις, άλλοι (Κριαράς, ΛΚΝ, Τζάρτζανος, Δημητράκος) δεν βάζουν. Ε, εγώ είμαι σ’ αυτούς που δεν βάζουν.

Επίσης, είχα γράψει σ’ ένα άλλο νήμα ότι το αριθμητικό είναι _*μια*_ ή *μία*. Είναι *μία* όταν έχει έμφαση.

Ομολογώ ότι, αν είχα βάλει τα καλά μου, το πιθανότερο είναι να έγραφα «μία μία», για να είναι πιο «σταράτο». Δεν είναι όμως απαραίτητο (όπως θα μπορούσα να είχα γράψει πιο πάνω «η μια με μάλωσε που δεν ένωσα τα δυο αριθμητικά»). Δείτε στα κείμενα που φιλοξενεί ο sarant στις σελίδες του όλες τις πιθανές εκδοχές.

Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε: οι Χιώτες πάνε *δυο δυο*. _Και_ στην μπανιέρα.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 14, 2011)

Άντε να ρωτήσω εδώ που με παραπέμψανε... :) 

Στο καλά καλά θα βάζατε ενωτικό ή όχι;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 14, 2011)

Όχι. :) Θάνατος στις παύλες στα ενωτικά!


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 14, 2011)

I hear you, dearest! :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2011)

Διάβασε το #1 και το #3 για την επίταση και πράξε αναλόγως τι προτιμάς.
Εγώ ακολουθώ τη σχολή Κριαρά, αλλά είμαι και δαεμάνος, οπότε δε μετράω. 
Ά ο λαός συνέζευξε, γραμματικός παρακάνειν ου πρέπον, έστω και με διαχωριστικό ενωτικό.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2011)

Από εδώ:

~ ~: α. πολύ καλά: _Το έπλυνα ~ ~._ β. ~ ~ δεν…, για να δηλώσουμε ότι μόλις έγινε κτ.: _~ ~ δεν ήρθαμε και πρέπει να φύγουμε πάλι._ γ. πρώτα πρώτα: _Μαγείρεψα ~ ~ και μετά βγήκα έξω_. ​
όπου ~ ~ = καλά καλά.
Στο υπόλοιπο λεξικό υπάρχουν 15 «καλά καλά» χωρίς ~ ~. Π.χ. _Έκανε καλά καλά το κέφι του και μετά την παράτησε._ [κέφι]


----------



## sarant (Oct 14, 2011)

Το καλά καλά το κέφι του σε ποια από τις τρεις σημασίες του λήμματος ανήκει; Την γ;


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2011)

Καλά καλά δεν ξέρω τι ρωτάς...


----------



## sarant (Oct 24, 2011)

Ωχ, δεν είχα δει την απάντησή σου -εννοούσα ότι στη φρ. "έκανε καλά καλά το κέφι του" δεν ξέρω αν η σημασία αντιστοιχεί σε κάποια από τις τρεις που δίνει το λεξικό.

Αλλά ανασταίνω το νήμα για μια άλλη φράση:
πρώτα-πρώτα δεν την ξέρω καλά - καλά, μα φαντάζομαι πώς θα είναι απάνω – κάτω… 

Δεν την έφτιαξα εγώ, τη βρίσκω σε κείμενο που, χμ, εκδίδω. Θα κρατούσατε ενιαία στάση εδώ, και στις τρεις παύλες, δηλ. ή όλες ή καμία; 
Υπάρχει λόγος να αντιμετωπίσουμε διαφορετικά το "απάνω κάτω";


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2011)

nickel said:


> Γράφει ο Κριαράς:
> Σωστό είναι να γράφομε λίγο-πολύ (εδώ υπόκειται, νοείται: λίγο ή πολύ). Πρέπει όμως να γράφομε σιγά σιγά, λίγο λίγο, αργά αργά χωρίς ενωτικό, γιατί εδώ δεν υπόκειται παράλειψη λέξης· δηλώνεται επίταση του νοήματος της λέξης, γι' αυτό και επαναλαμβάνεται.
> 
> Μπορεί να τα παρακολουθήσει ο κόσμος όλα αυτά; Βάζει ενωτικό σε όλα και ησυχάζει. *Ή το βγάζει απ' όλα.*



Και για να ενισχύσω την τελευταία φράση, στο ΛΚΝ θα βρεις 22 «πάνω κάτω» χωρίς ενωτικό.


Προσθήκη:
Κοιτάς και τον Γεωργακά:
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=απάνω&sin=all


----------



## sarant (Oct 24, 2011)

Σα να'χεις δίκιο!


----------



## periglwssio (Feb 6, 2012)

Σε κείμενα που διορθώνω, έχω αποφασίσει να ακολουθώ την ορθογραφία του λεξικού του Ιδρύματος Τριανταφυλλίδη, λ.χ. _χλωμός_ αντί _χλομός_. Ως τώρα, το κριτήριό μου ήταν το εξής: Αν η ετυμολογική γραφή χρησιμοποιείται (λ.χ. _χλομός_), τότε την προτιμώ. Αν όχι (λ.χ. _αγώρι_), τότε την απορρίπτω. Ωστόσο, καλό είναι να χρησιμοποιώ ένα συγκεκριμένο λεξικό ως οδηγό, αν μπορώ να το πω έτσι. Από την άλλη, νομίζω ότι σε περιπτώσεις όπως _σιγά σιγά_ κ.λπ. χρειάζεται ενωτικό. Βεβαίως, πρόκειται για άλλο θέμα. Θεωρείτε όμως ασυνέπεια αν στο ίδιο κείμενο επιλέξω λ.χ. το _χλωμός_ (κατά το λεξικό του Ιδρύματος Τριανταφυλλίδη) και το _σιγά-σιγά_ (κατά το λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη);


----------



## sarant (Feb 6, 2012)

Όχι, ασυνέπεια δεν το θεωρώ σε καμιά περίπτωση.

Παρέμπ, στα δικά μου κείμενα έχω αποφασίσει να ακολουθώ τον Τριανταφυλλίδη σε όλα εκτός από το καθίκι ;)


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2012)

Σε σχέση με το ενωτικό, σε καταλαβαίνω, periglwssie. Εγώ τηρώ αυτά που έγραφα στο #3, αλλά ήδη εκεί λέω ότι είναι κατανοητό να βάζουν κάποιοι ενωτικό σε όλα — ή να το πετάνε από όλα.

Πάντως, αν ζητάς λεξικό που θα συνδυάζει τη σχολική ορθογραφία με το ενωτικό τού _σιγά-σιγά_, θα πάρεις το Σχολικό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 6, 2012)

Εγώ το βάζω παντού. Κι αυτό γιατί έχω διαπιστώσει ότι είναι αρκετοί αυτοί που δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι είναι επίταση (π.χ. διαβάζουν "σιγά, σιγά" αντί για "σιγά-σιγά" ή νομίζουν ότι είναι διπλή λέξη εκ παραδρομής).


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 2, 2012)

Παρατηρώ σε υπότιτλους ταινιών χαρακτηρισμούς, κυρίως σε διαλόγους, οι οποίοι αποδίδονται με ολόκληρες προτάσεις με ενωμένες λέξεις. Για παράδειγμα, έναν ισχυρογνώμονα τον χαρακτηρίζουν με την πρόταση "εγώ-δεν-έκανα-ποτέ-λάθος(-και-ούτε-θα-κάνω)". Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο έχει περάσει στην ελληνική γλώσσα αυτή η λογική, καθώς δεν θυμάμαι να την έχω δει σε βιβλία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 2, 2012)

Μάλλον ξενισμός είναι. Στα ελληνικά θα το βάζαμε σε εισαγωγικά ή θα ενώναμε τις λέξεις.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2012)

Τα φυτά «forget-me-not» και «touch-me-not» γίνονται «το μη με λησμόνει» και «το μη μου άπτου» (το δεύτερο δεν πρέπει να είναι το ίδιο φυτό). Στα αγγλικά γράφονται με ενωτικά, στα ελληνικά χωρίς (αν και κάποιοι στο διαδίκτυο μπαίνουν στον πειρασμό). Αλλά τα ονόματα-σιδηροδρόμους με ενωτικά θα πρέπει να τα συνηθίσουμε, είναι μια αγγλική τάση που θα αντιγράφουμε όλο και πιο συχνά.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 2, 2012)

Κακώς πιστεύετε πως καταδικάζεται η συγκεκριμένη χρήση. Η Ιορδανίδου (Πατάκης, 1999) αναφέρει στη σελ. 30:Σημειώνουμε το ενωτικό σε φράσεις που λειτουργούν ως ένα όνομα (εδώ φυσικά είναι αδύνατη η σύνθεση, όμως τα στοιχεία της φράσης είναι πολύ στενά δεμένα μεταξύ τους και συναποτελούν μία ενότητα):​Εκείνος-που-καταβροχθίζει-τις-ψυχές
Αυτός-που-γίνεται-τύφλα
τα σ' αγαπώ-σε μισώ
τη γνώση-εν-χρήσει​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2017)

Zazula said:


> Κακώς πιστεύετε πως καταδικάζεται η συγκεκριμένη χρήση. Η Ιορδανίδου (Πατάκης, 1999) αναφέρει...
> Εκείνος-που-καταβροχθίζει-τις-ψυχές
> Αυτός-που-γίνεται-τύφλα



Αντιμετώπισα πριν από λίγο το δίλημμα:

η λογική πλάνη *όλες-οι-καμπύλες-είναι-ευθείες
*
ή

η λογική πλάνη *«όλες οι καμπύλες είναι ευθείες»*

Προφανώς η φράση είναι ενιαία και λειτουργεί ως ένα όνομα, όμως δεν μου φαίνεται εξίσου σφιχτοδεμένη όπως τα δύο πρώτα (και πιο όμοια) παραδείγματα της Ιορδανίδου.

Μη μου πείτε περί ορέξεως και χρωμάτων· θα σας ρωτήσω μήπως εννοείτε περί-ορέξεως-και-χρωμάτων...


----------



## Earion (Nov 8, 2017)

Αγγλισμός. Του χειρίστου είδους.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 8, 2017)

Το δεύτερο αβλεπί, νομίζω.


----------



## rogne (Nov 8, 2017)

Ομοίως, το δεύτερο. Και γενικά είναι μετρημένοι, μου φαίνεται, οι αγγλισμοί με τα ενωτικά που λειτουργούν καλά στα ελληνικά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2017)

rogne said:


> Και γενικά είναι μετρημένοι, μου φαίνεται, οι αγγλισμοί με τα ενωτικά που λειτουργούν καλά στα ελληνικά.



Ακριβώς. Ερχόμουν να ζητήσω παραδείγματα χρήσεων με ενωτικά που δεν θα μας έκαναν να αντιδράσουμε αρνητικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2017)

ΟΚ, ευχ! Βασικά συμφωνώ με την κριτική για τα ενωτικά στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα και *δεν θα πω* σε τίνος διακεκριμένου μεταφραστή το κείμενο που επιμελούμαι το συνάντησα...


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2017)

Καταλαβαίνω πάντως την τάση όταν μια τέτοια έκφραση χρησιμοποιείται σε θέση επιθέτου χωρίς εισαγωγικά, να θέλει ο άλλος να της βάλει ενωτικά για να μην του διαλυθεί. 

Δεν έχει πρόβλημα ο μεταφραστής εδώ:

...ακόμα και η μη μου άπτου Λουίζ...
https://books.google.gr/books?id=mf...6AEIPjAE#v=onepage&q="η μη μου άπτου"&f=false

Αν ωστόσο έγραφα το παρακάτω, θα ένιωθα την ανάγκη για ενωτικά ή εισαγωγικά:

Διαφωνώ με αυτή τη μη-μου-τους-κύκλους-τάραττε προσέγγισή σας. (OK)
Διαφωνώ με αυτή τη «μη μου τους κύκλους τάραττε» προσέγγισή σας. (OK)
Διαφωνώ με αυτή τη μη μου τους κύκλους τάραττε προσέγγισή σας. (Δεν μου αρέσει.)


----------



## rogne (Nov 9, 2017)

Καλημέρα. Και στο παράδειγμα του nickel, πάλι τη δεύτερη εκδοχή προτιμώ (με διαφορά). Αν δεν μου έρχεται κανένα παράδειγμα που να λειτουργούν καλά τα ενωτικά, είναι επειδή δεν έχω πρόχειρο κανένα καλό αγγλισμό: μόνο ελληνικές φράσεις σκέφτομαι, ή ξενικές φράσεις που μπορούν να μεταφερθούν σε νορμάλ ελληνικά, με μια καθιερωμένη έκφραση συν τα καθιερωμένα εισαγωγικά, αν χρειάζεται. Αλλά, μεταφραστικά σκεπτόμενος, θα μπορούσε να μου προκύψει κάποιος αγγλισμός που θα ήθελα να τον μεταφέρω ως τέτοιο στα ελληνικά, να μην τον κάνω δηλαδή να χαθεί "ελληνοποιώντας" τον. Τότε ίσως να μου ταίριαζαν τα ενωτικά.


----------

